# Pendulum Immersion Stadium Tour



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Spoke to the wife and she agreed to go and we're standing. Going on 2nd December at the Birmingham NIA. Can't wait. One of those bands I always said if they were playing live locally we'd go and we are.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Saw them at Sonisphere and they were good.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

How would you describe the music? I am always interested in dance/d 'n' b crossed with other sort of styles.

I see that Amazon has the album for #5.99 and I heard Pete Tong describe them as "the best d 'n' b band in the world"

Maybe I should invest and give it a listen?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

To me they are Prodigy-ish.

Not like the rest of drum and bass that I have had the misfortune to hear. But I am a metalhead so I don't know how they stand against other drum and bass artists/bands.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Seeing them in aberdeen later on this year. 3rd time I will have seen them


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

jamest said:


> To me they are Prodigy-ish.


More like The Crystal Method/Chemical Brothers.

Not really D'N'B more like Big Beat/Break Beat IMO. Best I can describe it as Rock inspired dance music.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Being a dnb head, I've seen Pendulum perform twice. 
Saw them about 3 years just when they released In Silico. Was great.

Had the misfortune of seeing them back in May for Immersion tour and we both thought they were absolute pants! Their music now is not a patch on what it was like before IMO. Don't get me wrong, I love all kinds of music inlcuding rock/heavy metal, but they're just not doing for me.

Hold Your Colour still their best lp by far.

If you're after more live dnb though, you should check out New Zealand band called Shapeshifter (not to be confused with The Shapeshifters). Their new lp is called System is a Vampire. They will be touring with Hospital Records this Autumn.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

That sounds quite good, might have to look at getting that, possibly a bit on the heavy side though.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Same as Jamest I saw them at Sonisphere, have to say they were very good. Live, with mental amounts of bass is the best setting for their music. 

They are like and electronic, rock band I guess.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

^ What do you reckon- too old at 35 (wifes 39) to go and see them?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> ^ What do you reckon- too old at 35 (wifes 39) to go and see them?


I saw some 50year old+ Iron Maiden fans going mental to Pendulum. They may well have been lashed but still old.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> ^ What do you reckon- too old at 35 (wifes 39) to go and see them?


If you enjoy the music, then just go along.

When myself (33) and the missus (31) went to see them in the Birmingham O2 Academy back in May, there was a really mixed crowd. There were quite a lot around our age, students, teenage boys, a few kids there with their parents and a few 40-50yr olds.

The thing is when we went to see them a few years ago before they got more well known, it was mainly just 20yr to about 30yr olds.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Dizzle77 said:


> If you're after more live dnb though, you should check out New Zealand band called Shapeshifter (not to be confused with The Shapeshifters). Their new lp is called System is a Vampire. They will be touring with Hospital Records this Autumn.
> 
> Shapeshifter - Dutchies
> 
> Shapeshifter - Twin Galaxies


I decided to order the album. Couldn't find anywhere in the UK that as it, so checked Ebay and got a copy flying it's way from New Zealand for £15 (or there abouts) :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> I decided to order the album. Couldn't find anywhere in the UK that as it, so checked Ebay and got a copy flying it's way from New Zealand for £15 (or there abouts) :thumb:


Yeah I had to do the same thing as the album has not been released in Europe yet.

Hospital records have now signed them. I think Hospital will kinda be the distributer for them in Europe, so it will soon be easier for people here to buy the album.

They will be touring UK in the coming months. Think myself and the missus will be going to the Birmingham night

http://www.wearenzshapeshifter.com/

You should also try and check out the Shapeshifter live cd they released few years ago. They recorded it in NZ with Christchurch Orchestra. fantastic piece of work


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

got all their albums on my ipod.....excellent band....


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> ^ What do you reckon- too old at 35 (wifes 39) to go and see them?


F*ck no, never too old to see any band. :thumb:

There were a couple of middle aged guys probably in their late 40s going off on one when Pendulum. Admittedly they were totally hammered and looked a bit retarded but they were having a good time.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Got the Shapeshifter album through today, suprised how quick it came through as I was told it could take up to 3 weeks.

I had to sprint off to Leicester so a perfect opportunity to give it some air time. Really is quite a nice album, not too hard and some nice chilled tracks.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> Got the Shapeshifter album through today, suprised how quick it came through as I was told it could take up to 3 weeks.
> 
> I had to sprint off to Leicester so a perfect opportunity to give it some air time. Really is quite a nice album, not too hard and some nice chilled tracks.


Yeah got a good variety of dnb on the album. Not all in your face. 
I love the live production, but also think the singer PDiggs is great, both vocally and lyrically. Some well written songs on there.

Looking forward to seeing them live next month


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

They sound very much likme the Asain Dub Foundation. In fact I swear the lead vocalist of the Shapeshifter's id the same person  (probably not though)


----------

